# order placed



## Lucci (Feb 18, 2006)

...well the 3rd, but not the last!! had excellent service so far but i guess i will always with C&S! just waiting on the lake country orange pads coming from the last order, u guys on here must eat them :lol: 

ps. would it be possible to through some stickers in along with the order? thanx inn advance :thumb: oh the order # is 37350890

thanx guys look forward to doing business in the near future


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm sure he will throw in some stickers dude  If he has any left as everyone wants em!


----------

